# BMX für fast 6-jährigen



## rhrein (4. August 2007)

hallo,
mein Sohn ist 5 Jahre u. 120cm groß, nun hat er im September Geburtstag und wünscht sich ein BMX Rad. Meine Frage, macht es Sinn in schon ein vernünftiges 20" BMX Rad zu kaufen oder gibt es ander Möglichkeiten?

Danke für eure Hilfe.
Gruß
Reinhard


----------



## nobeleden (5. August 2007)

schau auf www.parano-garage.de

nach 12" oder 16" rädern, 20" wäre zu groß für ihn, viel zu groß.

ich glaube nen ähnlichen thread gabs schonma


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (5. August 2007)

Gab schon ein paar von diesen Threads, ja.

Du kÃ¶nntest dir das Stolen Nipper mal anschauen. Als 16" kÃ¶nnte es zu seiner GrÃ¶Ãe passen und fÃ¼r die 175â¬ is das Rad nich schlecht.


----------



## Hamstar3 (5. August 2007)

also wie nobeledenb schon sagte....20" ist auf jedenfall zu groß!

12" ist meiner meinung nach bei 120cm Körpergröße zu klein.....

also würde 16 Zoll passen....ich würd entweder mal bei Eastern gucken(hatten früher auch kleine bikes.....ob jetzt ?!?!?!) oder FELT...die haben fürn anfang sicher gute 16" Bikes...

Bei Felt würd ich Spontan sagen..... Felt Base 16"......

Eventuell käme aber auch die Zwischengröße von Felt in frage...die 18.5" Version des Base.......



greetz Hamster#33 
.


----------



## rhrein (7. August 2007)

hallo,
kann ein Felt Base 18,5" bekommen. Was haltet ihr davon?

BESCHREIBUNG: Rahmen: Felt "Sheriff" Design, CrMo Unterrohr, 18.5"TT, 5mm Ausfallenden, Gyro Tabs Gabel: 1 1-8 Ahead, 6mm Ausfallenden Lenker: 2teil. Felt "WheelieBar" Vorbau: 1 1-8 Ahead Alu Steuersatz: TH Kurbel: 1teil. Heat Treated CrMo 165mm Pedalen: Felt "BackPedal" Alu Platform Kettenblatt: 39T, 1/8" Zähne Kette: KMC Z410 Freilauf: Dicta 14T Felgen: Alu 36 Loch Naben: 14mm vorne und hinten Reifen: Kenda K-Rad, 20 x 2.125 vorne und 20 x 1.95 hinten Sattel: Felt Jump Sattelstütze: 25.4mm Sattelklemme: 1 Bolt Bremse hinten: Tektro U-Brake Bremse vorne: Caliper Bremshebel: Tektro Pegs: 2 Paar Extras: SST Oryg Rotor

Gruß

Reinhard


----------



## wittmunder (8. August 2007)

20" ist zu groß aber 16" ist Ok.


----------



## donkeybridge (8. August 2007)

Es gibt auch 20" räder die schon passen würden, allerdings wären das dann BMX-race räder. Fast jede bmx Firma hat solche im Programm (Felt, Redline usw.) In diesem Fall würde ich ihn mit so einem Rad mal Probe fahren lassen, wenn solch ein Rad in Frage käme.
MfG


----------



## wittmunder (8. August 2007)

Eine Probefahrt ist immer gut.


----------



## nobeleden (8. August 2007)

en kumpel von mir hatte ma so en race bike von felt, er war 1,60 groß un das war zu groß für ihn.....

wie wäre es damit? :  http://www.parano-garage.de/item.php4?ItemID=6648

bei dem 18,5er erstma probe fahrn lassen...


----------



## kalimero (13. August 2007)

mein sohn (4), aber auch fast 120cm, hat das felt base 16'' und rockt bald besser als ich. er ist auch schon 20'' räder von 'den grossen' gefahren, das bringt ihm aber rein garnichts! 
es gibt noch eine andere variante von felt in 16'' als das base (ka wie das nochmal heisst. nähmlich ohne kettenschutz, mit rotor, pegs und son zeugs - die kinder stehn drauf. vor allem hat das teil keine rücktrittbremse sondern ne v-brake hinten.
also das base (mit rücktrittbremse) hab ich genommen weil ein 4-jähriger für mittelmässige felgenbremsen einfach nicht genug kraft in den fingern hat um das ding anzuhalten. mit seiner rücktrittbremse stellt er sein rad mal eben quer wenn irgendein crack mit mach 5 aus der rampe neben ihm geschossen kommt. mit 6 Jahren sollte er die kraft in den fingern aber aufbringen können, du musst im die bremsen dann aber auch dementsprechend warten! ich sehe andere (ältere) kinder im skatepark, die nicht bremsen können weil der alte zu blöd/faul/unbedacht scheint einen bowdenzug zu schmieren oder den hebel für kleinere finger einzustellen  

das base 16'' lässt sich trotz rücktrittbremse rückwärts fahren (!), weil es eine 'freecoaster' nabe hat  da muss man nicht mittreten. damit hat der kleine dieses WE begonnen. ich glaube so 30-40cm waren schon drin. 

das rad ist zu schwer! es hat relativ billige/schwere anbauteile. das ding was meine vorrredner empfohlen haben (hoffmann) sollte besser sein, is ja auch 100euro teurer. also ich wünsche mir *ein leichteres bike* für meinen sohn, und würde für zwei kilo weniger auch gerne 100euro mehr bezahlen 

da (hoffmann) sind halt auch schon pegs dran...als ich die dinger vor ein paar monaten ans base geschraubt habe hat mein sohn sich damit SOFORT auf nächste coping gestellt um in die kleine rampe zu fahren 

die pegs sind ihm wahnsinnig wichtig. ich will sie eigentlich wieder abschrauben, weil er hin und wieder auf sein fahrrad fällt. ich muss auf jeden fall zusehen wie ich die etwas sicherer bekomme...irgendwie runder oder so, ansonsten werden sie vielleicht demnächst geklaut, bevor er sich damit aufspiesst? 

PS: vergiss bitte eine komplette(!) schutzkleidung nicht. es ist erheblich entspannter im park, wenn der kleine anstatt winselnd am boden zu liegen einfach wieder aufsteht und weiterfährt


----------



## der Digge (13. August 2007)

kalimero schrieb:


> die pegs sind ihm wahnsinnig wichtig. ich will sie eigentlich wieder abschrauben, weil er hin und wieder auf sein fahrrad fällt. ich muss auf jeden fall zusehen wie ich die etwas sicherer bekomme...irgendwie runder oder so, ansonsten werden sie vielleicht demnächst geklaut, bevor er sich damit aufspiesst?



normale Pegs würde ich auf jeden fall proportional zur Radgröße kürzen und für die Sicherheit .. einfach irgendwie ne art Stopfen rein.

edit:

HOFFMAN BIKES SPC Peg mit "park-friendly UHMW kit"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rhrein (13. August 2007)

danke für eure Antworten vor allem dir Kalimero. was gehört zu einer kompletten Schutzkleidung?

Gruß

Reinhard


----------



## kalimero (13. August 2007)

hmmm, zugegeben: OPTIMAL ist mein kleiner auch noch nicht ausgerüstet. er fährt im park mit (recht billigen) knie und ellenbogenschützern (mit plastikschalen) -besser als keine  und sehr geilen handschuhen (fox-dirtpaw, waren gerade billig). meist fällt er natürlich auf knie und ellenbogen. 
vor allem hat er aber einen sog. halbschalen-helm - obwohl er den zum glück noch nicht wirklich brauchte. Es gibt solche 'skateboard-helme' auch in sehr kleinen grössen. damit ist er nicht nur erheblich cooler, als mit einem kinder-fahrrad helm mit biene maja applikation, sondern auch besser geschützt - auch nachdem ihm der helm 100x runtergefallen ist. das machen normale fahrradhelme auf dauer nicht mit.
also ich hätte lieber bessere knieschüzter die auch die schienbeine mitschützen. am felt sind plastikpedale (das führt 'nur' zu blauen flecken), das hoffmann-bike hat neben viel besseren kurbeln auch alu-pedale mit pins wenn ich mich nicht irre(!)...da könnten schienbeinschoner am anfang nicht schaden 

die handgeleksschützer die die inliner benutzen taugen nicht zum radeln, weil man ja den lenker anfassen muss.

man könnte es allerdings noch viel weiter treiben: schliesslich gibts auch integralhelme für kinder, und - womit ich liebäugle - eine komplette protektoren-jacke. 

was solls: die protektoren die er hat zieht er auch (gerne) an - darüber bin ich ganz froh...vielleicht besorg ich ihm noch eine weste für brust und rücken.


----------



## Ehrenfeld (13. August 2007)

Die beste Wahl für 16" und auch 18" ist meiner Meinung das Hoffman Bikes "Rhythm" [Bild 16" | Bild 18"]. Schau dich mal bei dem Rad um, ist ziemlich ordentlich. Mit 260 bzw. 290  ist es zwar keins der billigsten Anfängerbikes, aber dafür hat dein Sprössling direkt was ordentliches was nicht sofort kaputtgeht.


----------



## kalimero (14. August 2007)

yo, der kleine ist 120cm.
mit 16'' sieht das etwa so aus:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php?photo=403728&cat=551


----------



## kalimero (14. August 2007)

das hoffman ist aber bestimmt besser!
weiss einer was es wiegt?
wie lang sind die kurbeln?
ist das cromo oder hiten?


----------



## rhrein (14. August 2007)

Hallo,
wo kann man die Schutzkleidung am besten kaufen oder im Netz mal ansehen?
Gruß

Reinhard


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalimero (15. August 2007)

die protektoren-frage ist im völlig falschen forum. der gemeine bmx'er ist i.d.R. erheblich zu cool und extrem für jegliche art von schutzkleidung. für gewöhnlich werden sogar die schuhe offen gelassen, um den schnürsenkeln das einfädeln in den antrieb zu erleichtern  

was solls, unsere kleinen SIND ja noch keine richtigen bmx'er und müssen neben dem fahren auch erstmal richtig stürzen,oder im rechten moment abspringen lernen 
kinder protektoren gibts natürlich in jedem gut sortierten sportladen und z.B. beim grossen E, z.B die

http://cgi.ebay.de/Protektoren-Set-...ryZ77599QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

sowas in der art ist am anfang sicher besser als nichts. protektoren speziell fürs radeln (schienbein) im fahrradladen.

einen helm solltest du nur mit dem jungen zusammen kaufen gehen, weil der vernünftig passen muss.

achso, danke an den diggen nochmal. hab die teile aber nirgends gefunden. werd vielleicht mal nen richtigen bmx-laden aufsuchen.
die pegs von meinem kleinen sind eh zu schwer. ich werd selber kleinere aus alu drehen und die enden gleich abrunden...halt kinder-pegs designen


----------



## gmozi (15. August 2007)

Mal schnell ne Größenfrage hier in den "Jugendraum" werfen muss ...
Will nicht extra nen Thread dafür aufmachen.

Wäre nen 21 Zoll Oberrohr zu lang für mich (1,83m )?
Im Grunde ist das ja ne relative Sache, aber ab wann ist es zu lang für die Größe?


----------



## HemPlChen (16. August 2007)

gmozi schrieb:


> Mal schnell ne Größenfrage hier in den "Jugendraum" werfen muss ...
> Will nicht extra nen Thread dafür aufmachen.
> 
> Wäre nen 21 Zoll Oberrohr zu lang für mich (1,83m )?
> Im Grunde ist das ja ne relative Sache, aber ab wann ist es zu lang für die Größe?



mhm testfahren auf jeden fall, das kann man eigentlich nie genau sagen

die meisten mit ca. 1,80 fahren 20,5-20,75


----------



## MasterOfBMX (16. August 2007)

Soll er damit BMX fahren oder soll es nur ein Ersatz für ein richtiges Bike sein?
Ich würde ein DK nehmen, kein Felt.


----------



## rhrein (16. August 2007)

Hallo,
genau das ist die entscheidende Frage, persönlich würde ich gerne das er damit richtig BMX fährt, glaube aber eher das er damit nur herumfährt u. ein paar kleine Trix machen wird. 
Was ist ein DK?


----------



## kalimero (26. August 2007)

also für'n euro würd ich dis nem:

http://cgi.ebay.de/BMX-Rad-PRISM-16...ryZ22559QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

was meint ihr zu dem bike?

hat alu felgen im gegensatz zum felt, v-brakes und son zeug.


----------



## kalimero (26. August 2007)

OK, zu spät.
ich hab zwei euro geboten  
is mir egal, wenn ich nur die alu-felgen gebrauchen kann...das felt muss leichter werden 

der kettenspanner macht mich misstrauisch


----------



## speedjunk (27. August 2007)

zur protektorenfrage für kleinwüchsige: 
erstens sind die "coolen" also ungeschützten BMXer meist diejenigen die street fahren. bei uns fahren auch und gerade die cracks auf der dirt-bahn fast alle mindestens mit knie und schienbeinschutz + helm... 
zweitens-nur so ne von mir angewendete idee: falls du irgendwelche ellbogen/unterarm-protectoren für erwachsene daheim rumliegen hast?-für kinder stellen die mitunter knie/schienbeinschützer dar. meine kinders benutzen meine tsg dh-ellbow protektoren (der 8jährige)  bzw welche von axo(der 6jährige). 
-----------------
greets tom


----------



## MasterOfBMX (28. August 2007)

rhrein schrieb:


> Hallo,
> genau das ist die entscheidende Frage, persönlich würde ich gerne das er damit richtig BMX fährt, glaube aber eher das er damit nur herumfährt u. ein paar kleine Trix machen wird.
> Was ist ein DK?



DK ist eine BMX-Marke. Hab aber gerade gesehen dass es kein 16'' BMX von denen gibt...


----------



## Kevin rhythm 18 (15. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,

ich bin 15 und 1,59m groß,
und habe das Hoffman Rhythm 18 es wiegt so um die 12kg (keine Vorderbremse und leichteren Sattel), in den angaben steht glaub ich 12,9kg und die pegs hab ich auch ab.
Zu klein ist es mir  auch  nicht es ist ein richtig geiles teil wenn ich das  jez mal so sagen darf  .
kann es nur weiter empfehlen  


Lg Kevin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## terrible (15. Dezember 2007)

würde auch ein rad von hoffman bikes vorschlagen da es glaub ich welche gibt wo man auf 20" aufrüsten kann wenn er größer ist.ist aber halt eben ne kosten frage


----------



## Ehrenfeld (15. Dezember 2007)

Kevin rhythm 18 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin 15 und 1,59m groß,
> und habe das Hoffman Rhythm 18 es wiegt so um die 12kg (keine Vorderbremse und leichteren Sattel), in den angaben steht glaub ich 12,9kg und die pegs hab ich auch ab.
> ...



mit 1,60m fährst du ein 18" bmx? Oha.


----------



## Kevin rhythm 18 (18. Dezember 2007)

.


----------



## Kevin rhythm 18 (18. Dezember 2007)

sry doppelpost....

joa^^ warum nich. ich kann  damit  gut fahren und das is für mich  Hauptsache.
Weil was soll ich  mit nem 20'' wenn ich damit nurn 2cm bunnyhop hinkriege ?!  

LG Kevin

P.S. Der erste bin ich ... haben wir an  einem Tag gemacht.....  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IhftqRGqUwU


----------

